
Welcome to Day One of your New Startup Job - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/7/11/welcome-to-day-one-of-your-new-startup-job/10176/view.aspx
======
transburgh
Great article on the difference between corporate life and working for a
startup...unless you work for a big corporation.

------
mxh
"None of us have taken time off in the last three years..."

...

"Just don't forget that you really aren't going to get paid in cash this week.
Or next week. Or next month."

I don't know when you throw in the towel on your own baby, but it certainly
seem questionable to _join_ a startup that's been in crunch mode for 3yrs and
still can't make payroll.

~~~
transburgh
LOL....true, but I think each point was a separate theme. I think author
didn't mean all of this happens at the same time.

